# Co2 for javafern and anubais



## krish (Mar 28, 2014)

Hi everyone it may sound very common but I still like to ask if I keep Javafern and Anubais do I need to add co2 for my plants. My tank has white sand so I prefer Javafern and Anubias to attach them on driftwood. I bought them a week ago and I dont see any change yet on my plants but found dark markings on Javafern. I just wonder if I keep these two plants do I still need to add co2. By chance someone know about co2 tabs and are they effective if I try them. My idea is to keep them without adding any supplements as I am new to aquatic plants and dont want to spend additionalmoney on them.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

For those plants, you do not need additional co2. However, it ALWAYS helps to add it for them. That might be something to think about down the road. 

I wouldn't bother with the co2 tabs. If you really wanted to, you could experiment with DIY co2, but even that's not as good as a regulator and co2 tank...


----------



## thunderjack14 (Nov 28, 2014)

You do not need CO2 for the types of plant s to grow well. I use CO2 with these plants just to boost the growth rate. They do like it but i'm also running a high tech tank. remember if you use CO2 then you need to have good lighting and the right amounts of fertilizers or you will end up with algae problems. All in all with a high tech tank comes with a lot of work. So if you don't want a lot of work i would just leave them grow on there own and they will grow slower but they will be just fine.


----------



## TropTrea (Jan 10, 2014)

I'm keeping anabus right now without CO2 and will say that it is a slow grower however it does grow without CO2. In the past I kept it in a tank that had CO2 in it and the growth was only slightly faster than with CO2. For either Anabus or Java Fern I would recommend the cost of a decent CO2 system unless you were trying to grow them on commercial scale.


----------

